# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Campuchia-cao nguyên Bokor-Shihanouk Vullie (4Ngày/3Đêm)

## dhuynhhuu.hoanggia

*Thời Gian:* 4 Ngày/3 Đêm
_Khởi Hành: Thứ 5 hàng tuần_  _
Phương Tiện: Xe tham quan
Gía Trọn Gói: 3.879,000 VND/1Khách_

Thành  phố biển, Cụm cảng, Điểm du lịch mới - tất cả những cụm từ trên đều  miêu tả Sihanoukville – thành phố biển hàng đầu của Campuchia. Những bãi  biển cát trắng, những dòng nước ấm áp từ Vịnh Thái Lan kết hợp với bầu  không khí biển dễ chịu đã tạo nên một địa điểm du lịch giúp du khách  tránh cái nóng của khí hậu nhiệt đới. Sihanoukville là một điểm du lịch  có thể nghỉ ngơi bên bờ biển, thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống, lặn, giảm  căng thẳng và vui chơi.





*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ  MINH – CAO NGUYÊN BOKOR (ăn ba bữa)*
05h00Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại 187Phạm ngũ lão, Quận 1, TPHCM đi Phnômpênh
06h30 Dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà Hàng Hoàng Minh 3
07h45 Làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh của khẩu Mộc Bài – Bavet
11h30Dùng cơm trưa tại thủ đô Phnom Penh. 
13h00Tiếp tục hành trình đi Campot
16h00Đến  Campot, hành trình lên Cao Nguyên Bokor (độ cao 1080m so với mặt nước  biển), chinh phục độ cao với hệ thống đường uốn lượn tuyệt đẹp – từ đây  có thể phóng tầm mất nhìn toàn Vịnh Thailand và Đảo Phú Quốc (Việt  Nam).,,
17h00  Dừng tham quan nơi nghỉ và sinh hoạt của Vua Shihanouk từng đi săn bắn  tại nơi đây, chụp hình Cung điện -  Casino, Nhà Thờ Công Giáo do thực  dân Pháp xây dựng những năm 1917. Đặc biệt viếng Chùa Năm Thuyền – nghe  kể truyền thuyết của Hoàng Tử Preah Thom và Công chúa Thủy Cung Nagani –  nơi khởi đầu của nền văn minh Khmer..,
18h00 Nhận phòng khách sạn Thansur Bokor 5 sao
19h00 Dùng cơm tại nhà hàng. Tự do uống café tại Thác Popokvil hoặc thử vận may tại Casino Thansur Bokor 


*NGÀY 02: CAO NGUYÊN BOKOR – SHIHANOUK VILLE (ăn ba bữa)*
07h00 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, 
08h00 Khởi hành đi Shihanouk Ville
10h00  Lên tàu ra Đảo Tre (Bamboo Island). tự do tắm biển - đắm mình trong làn  nước trong vắt, phẳng lặng bên bờ cát trắng mịn trải dài của hòn Đảo  yên tĩnh và đẹp nhất Sihanouk Ville…
Dùng  cơm trưa dã ngoại trên đảo. Quý khách có thể tham dự các trò chơi trên  biển như: Môtô nước, xuồng chuối ,,, (chi phí tự túc).
16h00 Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi; chụp hình lưu niệm tại Tượng Sư Tử Vàng, Đài Độc Lập,
18h00 Dùng cơm tối. Quý khách tự do dạo phố biển (Phố Tây balô với các quán Bar mini, Dicotheque náo nhiệt). 


*NGÀY03:  SHIHANOUK VILLE - PHNOM PENH (ăn ba bữa)*
07h00 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn 
08h00 Trả phòng. Khởi hành về thủ đô Phnôm Pênh. Trên đường đi ghé chân cầu phúc tại đỉnh đèo Peak Nil - nơi thờ nữ thánh Ya Mao
12h00 Dùng cơm trưa tại Phnôm Pênh. 
13h00 Nhận phòng khách sạn
15h00 Tham quan chùa tháp linh thiêng của thành phố: Watphnom và mua sắm tại  trung tâm mua sắm lớn của thủ đô. 
18h00 Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng với Lẩu Suky.
19h30 Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan .
20h00 Nghỉ đêm tại Phnômpênh. Tự do khám phá thủ đô về đêm.


*NGÀY 04:  PHNOM PENH – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (ăn hai bữa)*
06h00 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. 
07h30Xe đón và đưa Quý khách tham quan thành phố
08h00: Thamquan:
Hoàng Cung - Chùa Vàng Chùa Bạc.
Đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Campuchia.
Quảng trường Đài Độc Lập.
Quảng trường sông 4 mặt .
Chùa Tháp – Linh thiêng nhất Phnompenh, nơi gắn liền với tiểu sử của thủ đô.
11h30 Dùng cơm trưa tại Phnôm Pênh. khởi hành về TPHCM
15h30 Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh. 
18h00 Đến TPHCM, Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay Quý khách.



*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 3,879,000 VND/Khách*

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*

Phí thủ tục tại cửa khẩuKhách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2khách/phòng,(phòng 3 sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết).Xe máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến.Ăn theo chương trình Phí tham quan theo chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt Nước suối và khăn lạnh.Quà lưu niệm:nón.Bảo hiểm du lich quốc tế suốt tuyến, mức bồi thường tối đa 210.000.000VND/trường hợp.  Khách trên 70 tuổi, mức bồi thường tối đa 105.000.000vnd/trường hợp.



*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

Re-Entry visa: 840.000vnd (dành cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều cần 2 tấm hình)Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại …Chi phí khác.Tiền tip HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 65.000vnd/khách/ngày.

Tour du lich Mui Ne, Da Lat, Nha Trang, Thai Lan, Campuchia Cty Ho*Văn Phòng Chính*
Address :
MB Bank Building, Số 2A Ng Th Minh Khai, F ĐaKao, Q1

Tel :

 Hotline
08.39110030      -      International Call :     +84.839110030
 08.39110056      -   
* Mr Thái 0983.775572 / Mr Vũ - 0909919577 / Ms Hương 0948.551009*

Fax :
08,39115608 / 08.62556604

Email
info@dulichhoanggia.com.vn




*

**Lưu ý: Không đặt link trong bài. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định diễn đàn trước khi post bài trên didau.org. Nếu sai phạm bài của bạn sẽ bị xóa mà không cần thông báo. Thân!*

----------

